# Need Remington 7400 Gunsmith



## Dean4 (Sep 15, 2019)

I have a 7400 I have had forever. Need a good gunsmith to go through it. Jamming a lot. Shot very little. Any recommendations for a gunsmith appreciated.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 15, 2019)

Just outta curiosity, what’s happening?

Failure to extract? Fully eject?

USING AN EMPTY OR SNAP CAP!!! does it cycle manually? In Mag and feed cycle into the chamber? Manually cycle bolt, does it come back? Extract? Eject? Stick in chamber?

As opposed to what happens when actually under a real shooting situation?

Again, just curious ... sorry no recommendation. Just thinking if it could be extractor, ejector, spring or chamber issue...


----------



## model88_308 (Sep 16, 2019)

If you purchased it new, there should have been a chamber brush with it. I'd try that first, followed by a couole pulls through with a bore snake.

Then, I'd remove the forend screw and forend and spray some solvent or bore cleaner on the gas piston system. Dry that and then,  a very light lube with a synthetic oil. I use Royal Purple, made for firearms in a small aerosol can.

Be advised that the 740, 742 and 7400 are not designed to last for thousands of rounds to be fired. They simply will not withstand that many firings. The rails inside the receiver are typically the weak link.

Good luck.


----------



## hunter 85 (Sep 16, 2019)

[QUOTE="model88_308, post: 11889632, member: 53956

Be advised that the 740, 742 and 7400 are not designed to last for thousands of rounds to be fired. They simply will not withstand that many firings. The rails inside the receiver are typically the weak link.

Good luck.[/QUOTE] this is true if you open the bolt and see down the inside of the receiver and you can see chadder marks if there is three it is now a single shot is what I have always been told


----------



## density1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Clean chamber and action bars. Try a different magazine. Check the plastic dust cover for cracks or if it's broken. Also try different ammo. Do not use hard recoiling ammo.


----------



## Dean4 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. The bolt is closing on the round about half way in to the chamber. Several months ago I completely disassembled and cleaned the gun. Gas system, bolt and all. Also replaced the plastic bolt cover. A few days ago was the first time I fired the gun since cleaning and it immediately started jamming. I don't think I have fired more than fifty rounds through the gun the entire time I have owned it. Also I had bought a new mag to have a spare and it jams the same with the new or old mag. I am a bit concerned I may have screwed something up when I disassembled and cleaned and that is why I m looking for a gunsmith that is good with 7400's to check it over.


----------



## density1 (Sep 17, 2019)

So, the round feeds, but halfway into the chamber the bolt carrier stops? When you disassembled the rifle did you take the barrel out of the receiver?


----------



## Dean4 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes, I removed the barrel.


----------



## density1 (Sep 17, 2019)

And did you remove the bolt carrier? The bolt carrier has two bearings it rides on in the receiver and a number of small springs and parts. Did you mess with any of these parts? If not, and you think the carrier is intact, try removing the dust cover. See if the rifle cycles then. It is a pain to get it out of the ejection port I know. I have seen the cover jam up the carrier.


----------



## Dean4 (Sep 18, 2019)

density1 said:


> And did you remove the bolt carrier? The bolt carrier has two bearings it rides on in the receiver and a number of small springs and parts. Did you mess with any of these parts? If not, and you think the carrier is intact, try removing the dust cover. See if the rifle cycles then. It is a pain to get it out of the ejection port I know. I have seen the cover jam up the carrier.


The bolt carrier stops because it hit the bullet casing before it gets in to the chamber.


----------



## density1 (Sep 18, 2019)

So, you are having a failure to feed? The bolt is suppose to pick up the round from the mag and push it into the chamber. If the carrier is blocked, it cannot push the cartridge all the way into the chamber. So what is causing the blockage? Is it something in the chamber or in the receiver? Take out the magazine and trigger group. Does it cycle ok by pulling the charging handle and letting go? If no, then there is something wrong in the receiver. If yes, then try placing a cartridge in front of the bolt while holding the bolt back. Let go of the bolt and see if it cycles. If the cartridge stops the bolt, there is chamber blockage.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 22, 2019)

My old 742 was jamming and they (Remington) said that they couldn’t fix them anymore so they sent me a 7400, but my problem was a piece of the bolt had broken off allowing the extractor ring to pop over the casing. I could take a skinny blade screwdriver and push it down but it would jam every 2-3 shots


----------



## Dean4 (Sep 22, 2019)

Mine is in the hands of a Gunsmith now. Have to see how it goes.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 25, 2019)

They don't call them the "jam master or "jam o matic" in deer camps nationwide for nothing. I've never had anything but problems out of that series from the 74s all the way up. Unless it has a lot of sentimental value, You can save a LOT of frustration, money, time by replacing it instead of throwing good money after bad. I cant believe  Remington kept trying to fix that design and people kept buying 'em.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Sep 26, 2019)

You don't know what you are talking about I Bear and Hog hunted with a 742 carbine for 30 years not one hiccup also hunted with model 74 also you just have to have enough sense to keep it clean especially the chamber.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 26, 2019)

bighonkinjeep said:


> They don't call them the "jam master or "jam o matic" in deer camps nationwide for nothing. I've never had anything but problems out of that series from the 74s all the way up. Unless it has a lot of sentimental value, You can save a LOT of frustration, money, time by replacing it instead of throwing good money after bad. I cant believe  Remington kept trying to fix that design and people kept buying 'em.


X2, sold.mine for $150 bucks. I took it to the pawn shop and he was shaking his head before i made it to the counter. He said i dont want it. For any price


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 26, 2019)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> You don't know what you are talking about I Bear and Hog hunted with a 742 carbine for 30 years not one hiccup also hunted with model 74 also you just have to have enough sense to keep it clean especially the chamber.


Keep em clean, and dont pull the trigger, and they work fine. LOL
I'm just trying to give the original poster some of what I know from my experience with a couple of these long ago, as well as what I found out from people I trusted after experiencing problems, honest, free advice with nothing in it for me. He asked online about a gunsmith for this particular model so I think an honest response that may save him some money and aggravation that I already spent is just being neighborly.
I'm glad you got what you felt was acceptable service and enjoyed yours.
I hope the gunsmith is the real deal and able to help the owner looking to get his fixed, or at least give him his honest opinion/advice on it without taking him to the cleaners.
This opinion and any others that you find online may or may not agree with yours or be worth what you paid to read it. I think you'll find there is quite a consensus from others who have been around them that the many nicknames for the Remington 74 series as a whole have been earned.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 27, 2019)

Curious to know what the gunsmith finds.  I wonder if it started acting up after he took it apart and cleaned it, if he put something back together wrong.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Sep 27, 2019)

bighonkinjeep said:


> They don't call them the "jam master or "jam o matic" in deer camps nationwide for nothing. I've never had anything but problems out of that series from the 74s all the way up. Unless it has a lot of sentimental value, You can save a LOT of frustration, money, time by replacing it instead of throwing good money after bad. I cant believe  Remington kept trying to fix that design and people kept buying 'em.



I have cleaned and developed loads for at least 2 friends 742s and don't recall ever seeing one jam.

I think the problem with most automatic rifles not functioning properly can be blamed on dirty gun or need of lubing.  I know folks that have hunted with the same rifle for decades and have never cleaned it.  Then they wonder why it doesn't function properly.  Automatic gun actions get dirtier than bolt guns and therefore need more frequent cleaning.

Rosewood


----------



## nmurph (Sep 27, 2019)

I have my dad's 742 in the safe. It hasn't been fired in probably 30yrs. It got to jamming  and he couldn't get to ever work reliably so it got retired in the late 80's in favor of a Savage 110. As to cleaning, he kept his Model 58 cycling reliably through thousands of rounds chasing Bobwhite Quail but he never could get the 742 to do the same. One day I'll tear into it and see what I can do.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 2, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> If you purchased it new, there should have been a chamber brush with it. I'd try that first, followed by a couole pulls through with a bore snake.
> 
> Then, I'd remove the forend screw and forend and spray some solvent or bore cleaner on the gas piston system. Dry that and then,  a very light lube with a synthetic oil. I use Royal Purple, made for firearms in a small aerosol can.
> 
> ...



    Very true !   I started hunting with a 742 back in 1976,  over the next 6 or 7 years I put lord knows how many rounds through that rifle,  way more than I should have,  just plinking and target shooting,   I wore out the rails in the receiver, and put a lot of wear on the bolt as well,  finally quit using it in favor of another rifle,   probably 20yrs ago I pulled it back out of the closet determined to fix it,   ended up buying another one for parts,  used the receiver off of it and the bolt,  with my original barrel,  and stocks,   now it works without jamming,  although I really don't hunt with it anymore,  I could if i wanted to .


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 2, 2019)

I had one in 30 '06 many years ago. Mine was a jammaster too, until I worked out a process to keep it shooting.
1. It would shoot around 25 rounds before it started jamming. After shooting I'd take it home and really scrup the chamber with a chamber brush. If you don't have a chamber brush try and find a set of coffee pot brushes, the set will have at least one nylon brush that will work well.
2. I bought a set of small base dies from RCBS, , these size the base a little smaller and the ammo then works better in the 742, 740 etc.
3. Stay off the maximum loads. Pick one that shoots good in your gun out of the 1st and 2nd load listed from the bottom.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 2, 2019)

Darkhorse said:


> I had one in 30 '06 many years ago. Mine was a jammaster too, until I worked out a process to keep it shooting.
> 1. It would shoot around 25 rounds before it started jamming. After shooting I'd take it home and really scrup the chamber with a chamber brush. If you don't have a chamber brush try and find a set of coffee pot brushes, the set will have at least one nylon brush that will work well.
> 2. I bought a set of small base dies from RCBS, , these size the base a little smaller and the ammo then works better in the 742, 740 etc.
> 3. Stay off the maximum loads. Pick one that shoots good in your gun out of the 1st and 2nd load listed from the bottom.



    Staying away from max loads is very true,   I remember reloading some rounds for mine years ago and it worked a lot smoother with loads a few grains under max


----------



## Mattval (Dec 28, 2019)

Semi-Pro said:


> X2, sold.mine for $150 bucks. I took it to the pawn shop and he was shaking his head before i made it to the counter. He said i dont want it. For any price


*WHOA*


----------

